# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  A pox on your cittern

## delsbrother

What kind of wood/figure is this?

(English) Cittern auction.

----------


## steve V. johnson

LOL!!!  Excellent.

Ostrich?  Reminds me of some cowboy boots I've seen...

Wild look.

Thanks!

stv

----------


## Graham McDonald

1890 seems a very strange date for an instrument like that with pegs. 1790 maybe? No idea about the timber, but the price is good!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Looks like an old mando that I used to play ping-pong with.... the mando always won...

----------

